# My Top 5 Supplements



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

#1. TOP CHOICE- *Cod Liver Oil or Fish Oil Liquid*

*Omega 3's found high in fish break down in our liver into DHA and EPA. DHA and EPA are already bio-available from fish sources (unlike flaxseed oil) and spare us from a low conversion rate.
*Why is DHA so important?*

-90% of our nervous system is composed of DHA. 
-70% of the myelin sheath, the protective coating around our nerves that allows for proper signal conduction, is composed of DHA 
-It helps us respond and deal with stress 
-It is calming
-Anti-inflammatory
-Used in every natural treatment for mental health disorders, autism, ADHD etc

#2 Second Choice: *L-Theanine 200mg (up to 2-3x/day)
*
L-theanine crosses the blood brain barrier to make GABA (calming neurotransmitter). It is naturally found in green tea and is very effective at calming the nervous system and relieving anxiety. I personally love the Suntheanine from Country Life.
GABA alone is too big to cross over, and although some people do report some benefit from it, L-theanine is a much better delivery system.

#3 Third Choice- *Whole Foods Multi-Vitamin *

Our body is only as good as the substrates we put in it. Obviously targeting foods that are high in anti-oxidants, polyphenols, vitamins, minerals, fatty acids, amino acids is important but how many of us get all the servings of fruits we should eat in a day? Ensure better nutrition with a whole foods based multi-vitamin (not something that comes from a lab but rather actual food). I take the Alive Liquid Multi, it contains a mushroom defense blend, orchard blend, garden vegetable blend, amino acid blend (from spirulina, chlorella etc, and contains some power herbs.

#4 Fourth Choice - *Calcium/Magnesium Complex (Target Mins Country Life)*

-Ions needed for proper nerve conduction
-Magnesium is used in 1000's of biochemical reactions in the body
-Magnesium is a mineral that is found to be deficient in many individuals
-Calming
-Helpful for sleep

#5 Last but not Least- *Natrol Sleep N Restore*

-800mg L-glutamine ---> GABA
-100mg Valerian -----> GABA
3mg Melatonin
-Grape seed extract

I was taking benzos for a few months at night for sleep, now I am on everything natural. My sleep is so much better now!

Hope you found this post helpful!


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

Big hype on omega three these days. No doubt its good and probably most of what we are deficient in is Vitamin D,B and omega three.

I do have probably the best supplement witch is reishi. dont get me wrong i eat omega three aswell. But read up on reishi mushroom and mucuna pruriens witch i also take. And you will be surprised.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

There are a myriad of ways someone can go about their supplement strategy. My top 5 are what I have personally found to be helpful. Everyone eventually finds what works best for them! 
I personally don't eat fish at all, so taking a fish oil supplement is good for me. I see it as food for my brain, that essential raw material that makes the brain and nervous system rather than something that the brain produces...like a neurotransmitter. Pregnant mothers on a low fat diet are at risk for having a baby with poor neurological development or cognitive deficits. The American Diet is low in healthy Omega 3's, high in Omega 6 (from meat and dairy) and the ratio of omega 3:6 should be 1:2.5 where it is more like 1:40. 
**Also it is important to know that the Liquid Form is much higher in DHA per serving and is a cleaner way of taking it. Putting the oil into a softgel requires more steps, more chances for it to be subjected to heating processes which can lead to the production of free radicals or rancidity. 
I find that the therapeutic value of fish oil is pretty immediate..where as with other supplements it took me several months to feel any kind of effect. After about a week of daily fish oil (2x day about 2-3 grams of DHA) if feel so much more hopeful for a recovery.

I'd have to say Sunshine would be my #6 top vitamin, need more Vitamin D? Sit outside for 15 minutes or less. Also helpful in boosting serotonin levels!

Lastly, the liquid multi I am on has a nice mushroom defense blend in it that contains reishi, maitake, chaga etc.


----------



## Emma403 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey, do any of you know anymore natural supplements that help? As many as possible, I work at a health food store and it would be VERY helpful. For DR&DP.


----------



## TheGame (Feb 1, 2011)

*Lisa* said:


> There are a myriad of ways someone can go about their supplement strategy. My top 5 are what I have personally found to be helpful. Everyone eventually finds what works best for them!
> I personally don't eat fish at all, so taking a fish oil supplement is good for me. I see it as food for my brain, that essential raw material that makes the brain and nervous system rather than something that the brain produces...like a neurotransmitter. Pregnant mothers on a low fat diet are at risk for having a baby with poor neurological development or cognitive deficits. The American Diet is low in healthy Omega 3's, high in Omega 6 (from meat and dairy) and the ratio of omega 3:6 should be 1:2.5 where it is more like 1:40.
> **Also it is important to know that the Liquid Form is much higher in DHA per serving and is a cleaner way of taking it. Putting the oil into a softgel requires more steps, more chances for it to be subjected to heating processes which can lead to the production of free radicals or rancidity.
> I find that the therapeutic value of fish oil is pretty immediate..where as with other supplements it took me several months to feel any kind of effect. After about a week of daily fish oil (2x day about 2-3 grams of DHA) if feel so much more hopeful for a recovery.
> ...


----------

